# Imac G5 qui marche nettement moins bien ...



## simach (30 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Ce matin, j'ai réussi à démarrer mon Imac G5 et bizarrement, l'écran s'est complètement brouillé pour laisser apparaître en plein milieu "un gros bouton Eteindre/Démarrer" avec le message suivant : "Veuillez redémarrer l'ordinateur. Maintenez la touche de démarrage enfoncée pendant plusieurs secondes ou bien appuyez sur le bouton ré-initialisation" (cf photo jointe), avec les conséquences suivantes : 
- la souris fonctionne encore mais elle ne fait que brouiller encore plus l'écran sans pouvoir cliquer sur quoique ce soit.
- le ou les ventilateurs se mettent à mouliner nettement plus fort
Je redémarre l'ordi et pire que tout ... même la pomme au démarrage est complètement brouillée (cf photo 2)
Au bout de quelques tentatives, j'ai réussi à redémarrer sans aucun problème à l'écran. J'ai ensuite réussi à sauvegarder quelques infos importantes (mais pas tout hélas ...) et au bout d'un certain temps, l'ordi a de nouveau "déconné", en affichant encore une fois le message au milieu de l'écran ...
Quelqu'un peut-il me dire si ce problème est un problème connu ?? J'ai fouillé sur le forum mais n'est rien trouvé qui ressemble à mon problème ...
Merci d'avance.


----------



## iMacounet (30 Octobre 2010)

Ta carte graphique est en train de lâcher ...  Rien à faire à part sauvegarder tes données le plus vite possible.


----------



## simach (30 Octobre 2010)

C'est bien ce que je craignais ... Ca se change une carte graphique d'un G5 de presque 6 ans ??


----------



## iMacounet (30 Octobre 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Ta carte graphique est en train de lâcher ...  *Rien à faire* à part sauvegarder tes données le plus vite possible.


Relis ce message.


----------



## simach (30 Octobre 2010)

Effectivement, le message est "clair" ... 
Merci d'avoir répondu rapidement.


----------



## iMacounet (30 Octobre 2010)

simach a dit:


> Effectivement, le message est "clair" ...
> Merci d'avoir répondu rapidement.


Il ya pas de quoi.

Essaye de sauvegader tes données rapidement.


----------



## -oldmac- (31 Octobre 2010)

Bah c'est un rev A B ou C ? Je suis d'accord avec iMacounet mais si tu est bricoleur tu peut tenter un petit coup de décapeur thermique sur la cg et voir avec un peu de chance ça va ressouder les contacts. A faire aussi sur la vram

PS : Si c'est un rev A il faut juste changer les condo de la cm démonte le et regarde si les condensateurs sont gonflés.

Voila


----------



## simach (31 Octobre 2010)

rev A,B ou C ça correspond à quoi ? 
La série de l'Imac G5 ??
Merci pour la piste "changer les condo de la CM ou ... décapage de la CG" ... Y'a donc peut-être une carte à jouer ... Je vais tenter d'ouvrir le "bestiau" ...


----------



## iMacounet (31 Octobre 2010)

simach a dit:


> rev A,B ou C ça correspond à quoi ?
> La série de l'Imac G5 ??
> Merci pour la piste "changer les condo de la CM ou ... décapage de la CG" ... Y'a donc peut-être une carte à jouer ... Je vais tenter d'ouvrir le "bestiau" ...


C'est vrai que tu peux changer les condensateurs, mais faut être un minimum bricoleur en éléctronique.


----------



## -oldmac- (1 Novembre 2010)

Bah pas forcément, un bon faire à souder, un peu d'attention et ça passe
Sinon oui REV = Révision donc série vue que tu as pas de iSight c'est sois un Rev A ou B. Ta CG c'est une Geforce FX 5200 ou une Readon 9600 ?


----------



## simach (1 Novembre 2010)

Pour répondre à la question de "-oldmac-", j'ai farfouillé dans le paramétrage de la bête et ai trouvé les infos suivantes : 
- Type de processeur : G5 (3.0)
- Modèle de l'ordi : PowerMac 8.1
- Version ROM : 5.2.2f4
- Carte Graphique : Geforce FX 5200

Bizarrement, j'ai allumé 2 fois l'Imac aujourd'hui et je n'ai rien constaté de "bizarre" à l'écran. Tout parait normal ... Ceci dit, je l'ai laissé allumé 1/2h maxi alors que d'habitude, il est allumé toute la journée.

C'est bizarre quand même cette réaction pas systématique ... ça marche et on dirait qu'au bout d'un moment ça se met à "déconner" sérieux ... pas simple !!


----------



## -oldmac- (3 Novembre 2010)

Ok donc c'est un rev A les condo sont sûrement HS, change les et tu retrouvera un affichage normal

Voila

ça coute maxi une dizaine d'


----------



## simach (4 Novembre 2010)

Merci "-oldmac-" pour cette piste. Je vais maintenant me mettre en quête d'un pro. de l'électro qui soit capable de confirmer le diagnostic et me réparer tout ça.


----------



## -oldmac- (4 Novembre 2010)

moi 

Prends des photos de ta machine ouverte, je regarderais déjà pour les condo


----------



## iMacounet (4 Novembre 2010)

-oldmac- a dit:


> moi
> 
> Prends des photos de ta machine ouverte, je regarderais déjà pour les condo


Des 1000µF 6,3 V ou des 1800µF 6,3 V

Je ne propose pas mes conseils de soudeur, etant donné que je soude comme un pied au lance flamme, oldmac me comprends.


----------



## Anderssonpaul (4 Novembre 2010)

Si ça ressemble a ça !


----------



## simach (4 Novembre 2010)

-oldmac- a dit:


> moi
> 
> Prends des photos de ta machine ouverte, je regarderais déjà pour les condo



Ok je vais ouvrir mon Imac pour essayer de prendre en photo les divers composants. C'est vrai que la seule fois où je l'ai ouvert c'était pour rajouter une barrette de RAM.
Merci à "Anderssonpaul" pour la photo d'exemple et à "iMacounet " pour les références des condos.
Reste plus qu'à passer mon CAP de Soudeur


----------



## -oldmac- (4 Novembre 2010)

n'oublie pas, de belle soudure propre et surtout fer à souder avec panne fine (350c) environ et maximum 40W ! De l'étain pour soudure électronique 60% fera l'affaire


----------



## simach (5 Novembre 2010)

Ok pour les précisions concernant les types de condensateurs, le fer à souder ... (Honnêtement, je ne me vois pas vraiment le faire moi-même ... il me manque sérieux une case "électro" dans mon parcours ...)
Ils assurent ce type d'intervention chez un vendeur/réparateur Lambda APPLE ?? Je suis sur NANTES ... ?? C'est jouable vous pensez ???
Bon ceci, voici les photos des entrailles de la bête et effectivement, la photo ressemble bien à celle d' "Anderssonpaul" ... J'ai tout pris en photo.
J'en vois 2 bien abimés et un 3ème qui n'est pas clean non plus (partie en haut à gauche dans la photo)
Effectivement, vous aviez tous bien identifié le soucis et pour cela, je vous en remercie ...
Au fait, c'est normal ce type de soucis ??? car, mine de rien, mon vieux PC que j'ai remplacé il y a presque 6 ans par cet Imac G5 (un bon switch bien définitif ma foi ... ), fonctionne encore parfaitement bien ... C'est rageant non ???


----------



## iMacounet (5 Novembre 2010)

simach a dit:


> Ok pour les précisions concernant les types de condensateurs, le fer à souder ... (Honnêtement, je ne me vois pas vraiment le faire moi-même ... il me manque sérieux une case "électro" dans mon parcours ...)
> Ils assurent ce type d'intervention chez un vendeur/réparateur Lambda APPLE ?? Je suis sur NANTES ... ?? C'est jouable vous pensez ???
> Bon ceci, voici les photos des entrailles de la bête et effectivement, la photo ressemble bien à celle d' "Anderssonpaul" ... J'ai tout pris en photo.
> J'en vois 2 bien abimés et un 3ème qui n'est pas clean non plus (partie en haut à gauche dans la photo)
> ...


en effet il y en a trois qui sont hs, inspecte les tous minutieusement et commande en plus, on sait jamais


----------



## simach (5 Novembre 2010)

J'ai trouvé cet exemple de remplacement de condensateurs.
Ca m'a l'air pas mal expliqué ... Y'a plus qu'à ... trouver quelqu'un pour me filer un coup de main et ainsi éviter de faire n'importe quoi ...
http://www.macg.co/news/voir/133677/comment-reparer-un-imac-g5-a-la-video-defaillante


----------



## -oldmac- (5 Novembre 2010)

Moi je veut bien, sinon effectivement 3 voir 4 condos HS (faut bien regarder car des fois il gonflent par le bas), j'ai déjà le matériel pour faire ce type de soudure. Normal Apple utilisait des condos chinois bas de gamme, c'est un scandale bien évidement, et en plus il vende leur ordi plus de 1000&#8364;, mais bon ils ont vite compris et sont revenus sur leur pas. 

A une époque Apple aurais pu te changer ta cm gratos mais le programme d'extension de garantie à fermer en 2008. Maintenant c'est foutus. Ce défaut de condensateurs est présent sur les 3/4 d'iMac G5 rev A

Attention pour les soudures iMacounet avait cassé ça CM je crois en essayant de remplacer les condos


----------



## Invité (5 Novembre 2010)

-oldmac- a dit:


> Attention pour les soudures iMacounet avait cassé ça CM je crois en essayant de remplacer les condos



C'est pas bien de se moquer des handicapés


----------



## da capo (5 Novembre 2010)

Je ne sais pas si tu es client ancien de apple, je ne sais pas si le n° de série de ta machine entre dans le programme apple d'extension de garantie (fini maintenant) mais sache que si tu peux être convainquant (genre j'ai acheté x machines depuis, j'ai x ipod etc) et en institant un peu (beaucoup) j'ai obtenu l'échange gratuit de la carte mère pour mon iMac G5 20" qui lui aussi présentait cette faiblesse au niveau des condensateurs.

Les arguments : X machines achetées depuis X temps, toutes enregistrées (ça fait preuve), mon métier qui fait de moi un prescripteur et de longues, longues minutes à naviguer d'un service à l'autre pour obtenir qu'on répare ce vice" caché.

En fait, j'aurais volontiers changé de machine mais elle a un écran d'une rare qualité.


----------



## iMacounet (5 Novembre 2010)

Invité a dit:


> C'est pas bien de se moquer des handicapés


Pfff l'emplatré qu'est ce qu'il veut 

N'empeche je l'ai reparée deux fois, deux fois ça a fonctionné.

La troisième fois a été fatale.


----------



## KERRIA (6 Novembre 2010)

Bonsoir

J'ai eu ça sur mon Mac BookPro cet été...un peu effrayé bien sur mais j'ai réussi à faire redémarrer avec disque OSX et : outil disque dur = réparer disque etc...
ensuite redémarrage OK = sauvegarde de mes dossiers sur supports disponibles puis redémarrage - re outil disque dur = effacement bas niveau....ouf mauvais souvenir.....

Mais bon je ne dis pas que c'est gagné à tous les coups , seulement le tout c'est de tout tenter avant de désespérer...

A bientôt...


----------



## simach (6 Novembre 2010)

KERRIA a dit:


> Bonsoir
> 
> J'ai eu ça sur mon Mac BookPro cet été...un peu effrayé bien sur mais j'ai réussi à faire redémarrer avec disque OSX et : outil disque dur = réparer disque etc...
> ensuite redémarrage OK = sauvegarde de mes dossiers sur supports disponibles puis redémarrage - re outil disque dur = effacement bas niveau....ouf mauvais souvenir.....
> ...



Bonsoir à Tous,

Merci pour cette piste mais apparemment vu l'état de certains condensateurs (cf photo précédente) de mon Imac, je pense que le problème n'est pas un problème d'instabilité logicielle.
D'ailleurs je l'ai dit précédemment, il fonctionne parfaitement bien. Mais, à vrai dire, depuis le fameux "Kernel Panic", je ne l'ai pas laissé allumé très longtemps pour éviter que le problème ne se reproduise et fasse plus de dégâts ...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h23 ----------




da capo a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si tu es client ancien de apple, je ne sais pas si le n° de série de ta machine entre dans le programme apple d'extension de garantie (fini maintenant) mais sache que si tu peux être convainquant (genre j'ai acheté x machines depuis&#8230;, j'ai x ipod etc) et en institant un peu (beaucoup) j'ai obtenu l'échange gratuit de la carte mère pour mon iMac G5 20" qui lui aussi présentait cette faiblesse au niveau des condensateurs.
> 
> Les arguments : X machines achetées depuis X temps, toutes enregistrées (ça fait preuve), mon métier qui fait de moi un prescripteur et de longues, longues minutes à naviguer d'un service à l'autre pour obtenir qu'on répare ce &#8220;vice" caché.
> 
> En fait, j'aurais volontiers changé de machine mais elle a un écran d'une rare qualité.



Excellente suggestion !!! Effectivement, je suis client Apple depuis ce premier Imac G5.
Le problème est que je n'ai pas encore le déclic pour aller systématiquement fouiller sur le site Apple et vérifier quels sont les problèmes connus et recensés.
Lundi j'appelle illico Apple pour tenter le coup même si à priori, ça a l'air d'être un peu la loterie question prise en charge ou pas par Apple ... no comment !
Quand on y pense, c'est quand même "écoeurant" de constater que le problème était connu par Apple et qu'apparemment ma machine pouvait peut-être faire partie d'un lot défectueux (faut que je note mon numéro de série pour lundi), mais rien ... nada ... Aucun rappel, Aucun mail de la part d'Apple ... Ca marche pas comme les bagnoles on dirait ... (rappel général de toute une série défectueuse) ???
Si mon coup de fil n'aboutit à rien lundi ... il me restera plus qu'à investir dans un fer à souder ... 
Merci "da capo" pour cette piste.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h48 ----------




-oldmac- a dit:


> Moi je veut bien, sinon effectivement 3 voir 4 condos HS (faut bien regarder car des fois il gonflent par le bas), j'ai déjà le matériel pour faire ce type de soudure. Normal Apple utilisait des condos chinois bas de gamme, c'est un scandale bien évidement, et en plus il vende leur ordi plus de 1000&#8364;, mais bon ils ont vite compris et sont revenus sur leur pas.
> 
> A une époque Apple aurais pu te changer ta cm gratos mais le programme d'extension de garantie à fermer en 2008. Maintenant c'est foutus. Ce défaut de condensateurs est présent sur les 3/4 d'iMac G5 rev A



Euh ... 1000 &#8364; non pas tout à fait, disons plutôt 1500 (sans Isight!). C'est vrai qu'à ce prix là, on pourrait espérer qu'Apple évite de faire dans le "bas de gamme" question composant électro ... 
_"Moi je veut bien ... j'ai déjà le matériel pour faire ce type de soudure ..."_, "Oldmac" tu rayonnes au alentour de Nantes avec ton fer à souder ??? Si tel est le cas, je suis preneur de mon cours de "Soudeur Débutant".
Merci pour la proposition (comme je l'ai marqué juste au dessus, je tente quand même un coup de fil à Apple lundi matin avant de tenter une intervention chirurgicale "Intra-Imac")


----------



## -oldmac- (6 Novembre 2010)

Ok bon si tu veut tenter le coup de l'appel :

http://www.apple.com/fr/support/imac/repairextensionprogram/ Voila le programme est fermé

Mais ...



> Les systèmes affectés présenteront l'un des symptômes suivants liés à la vidéo ou à l'alimentation :
> Affichage vidéo brouillé ou déformé
> Aucun affichage vidéo
> Aucune alimentation
> ...




Sinon voila un petit tuto sympa : http://www.macg.co/news/voir/133677/comment-reparer-un-imac-g5-a-la-video-defaillante

Je suis de Rennes mais je passe pas souvent sur Nantes mais bon je pense que tu peut te démerder tout seul ... encore une chose fait attention a ne rien abîmer sur la cm avec le fer et ne pas chaufer trop longtemps, évite les fer à 15 tu arrivera à rien. Pour les condo y'a Atlantique Composant sur Nantes.

Voila


----------



## simach (7 Novembre 2010)

"Les systèmes affectés présenteront l'un des symptômes suivants liés à la vidéo ou à l'alimentation" ...

Ce qui est excellent c'est que ... je pense que ma machine a déjà bénéficié de ce programme de rattrapage car je crois me rappeler qu'Apple m'avait déjà changé "gratos" l'alimentation quelques semaines après la fin de la garantie ...
Aurais-je donc finalement acheté une machine 'chinoise bas de gamme' ... Je crois que je ne suis pas de très bon poil ce matin ... Ils ont intérêt à être très sympa lundi au bigo chez Apple car sinon je risque de me lâcher sérieux verbalement ...

Ok et merci '-oldmac-' pour les instructions. Sur Nantes, j'ai quelques habitudes chez E44 où je pense pouvoir trouver tout ce dont j'ai besoin.

Merci à tous pour vos réponses, elles m'ont parfaitement bien aiguillé sur mon problème. Je posterai une réponse sur cette discussion si j'arrive ... ou pas à réparer mon Imac


----------



## iMacounet (7 Novembre 2010)

simach a dit:


> "Les systèmes affectés présenteront l'un des symptômes suivants liés à la vidéo ou à l'alimentation" ...
> 
> Ce qui est excellent c'est que ... je pense que ma machine a déjà bénéficié de ce programme de rattrapage car je crois me rappeler qu'Apple m'avait déjà changé "gratos" l'alimentation quelques semaines après la fin de la garantie ...
> Aurais-je donc finalement acheté une machine 'chinoise bas de gamme' ... Je crois que je ne suis pas de très bon poil ce matin ... Ils ont intérêt à être très sympa lundi au bigo chez Apple car sinon je risque de me lâcher sérieux verbalement ...
> ...



Fais gaffe au prix chez un soudeur pro ...


----------



## simach (7 Novembre 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Fais gaffe au prix chez un soudeur pro ...



Ok, mais E44 c'est juste une boutique de vente de composants electro. 
De toutes façons, je fouillerai sur le net pour connaître la fourchette de prix des condensateurs et après je verrai si cette boutique propose des tarifs corrects.


----------



## iMacounet (7 Novembre 2010)

simach a dit:


> Ok, mais E44 c'est juste une boutique de vente de composants electro.
> De toutes façons, je fouillerai sur le net pour connaître la fourchette de prix des condensateurs et après je verrai si cette boutique propose des tarifs corrects.


De souvenir, j'ai acheté les miens environ 1euro l'unité.


----------



## -oldmac- (7 Novembre 2010)

Oué ça coute pas grand chose

Et pour Apple n'espère pas trop, et n'oublie pas que ceux qui répondent à ton Apple ne sont pour rien au problème et que les concepteurs de la machine non plus, ce sont ceux chargés de trouver les composants ... tout ça pour économiser quelque à la fabrication. Au final Apple à perdu plein d'argent à cause du programme de rappel mais bon c'est de leur faute. Et oui l'iMac G5 est pire qu'un PC chinois vendue 200 actuellement ... les composants (du moins les condensateurs) sont vraiments très très bas de gamme.

En ce qui me concerne je possède un iMac G5 rev B qui est HS et totalement irréparable. Son ancien propriétaire (qui me la donné) lui est repassé sur PC


----------



## iMacounet (7 Novembre 2010)

-oldmac- a dit:


> Oué ça coute pas grand chose
> 
> Et pour Apple n'espère pas trop, et n'oublie pas que ceux qui répondent à ton Apple ne sont pour rien au problème et que les concepteurs de la machine non plus, ce sont ceux chargés de trouver les composants ... tout ça pour économiser quelque à la fabrication. Au final Apple à perdu plein d'argent à cause du programme de rappel mais bon c'est de leur faute. Et oui l'iMac G5 est pire qu'un PC chinois vendue 200 actuellement ... les composants (du moins les condensateurs) sont vraiments très très bas de gamme.
> 
> En ce qui me concerne je possède un iMac G5 rev B qui est HS et totalement irréparable. Son ancien propriétaire (qui me la donné) lui est repassé sur PC


contrairement au mien qui fonctionnait après changement des condos endommagés, je l'ai flingué moi même en mettant du décapant sur l'emplacement de soudure d'un condo

il ya une chance que ton G5 refonctionne !


----------



## -oldmac- (7 Novembre 2010)

Fallait faire un strap iMacounet


----------



## simach (7 Novembre 2010)

-oldmac- a dit:


> Et pour Apple n'espère pas trop ...
> ... En ce qui me concerne je possède un iMac G5 rev B qui est HS et totalement irréparable. Son ancien propriétaire (qui me la donné) lui est repassé sur PC



*BINGO !!!* ... J'ai gagné le gros lot ... Même si, apparemment, il ne faut pas que je me fasse trop d'illusions, je tente quand même demain le coup fil Apple.
Repasser au PC ... Euh ... Non merci ! Le concept du tout en un me va parfaitement. Ceci dit, il y a quand même un paquet de trucs qui m'agace concernant la Pomme mais ça j'en parlerai à l'occasion dans un autre billet sur le forum ...

Les systèmes affectés présenteront l'un des symptômes suivants liés à la vidéo ou à l'alimentation :
*Affichage vidéo brouillé ou déformé -=> GAGNE*
Aucun affichage vidéo
*Aucune alimentation -=> GAGNE EN 2007*

Les cinq premiers chiffres des numéros de série des ordinateurs iMac G5 affectés sont compris dans les fourchettes indiquées ci-dessous.

Fourchettes de numéros de série :
*W8435xxxxxx - W8522xxxxxx -=> GAGNE*
QP435xxxxxx - QP522xxxxxx
CK435xxxxxx - CK522xxxxxx
YD435xxxxxx - YD522xxxxxx


----------



## Invité (7 Novembre 2010)

simach a dit:


> *BINGO !!!*
> *Affichage vidéo brouillé ou déformé -=> GAGNE*
> *Aucune alimentation -=> GAGNE EN 2007*
> *W8435xxxxxx - W8522xxxxxx -=> GAGNE*



Ouah, trop de la chance !
Tu rejoue ?


----------



## simach (7 Novembre 2010)

Invité a dit:


> Ouah, trop de la chance !
> Tu rejoue ?



Yep !! Sauf que je pensais refiler cette machine à Nöel pour mon gamin et là ça me parait bien compromis ...


----------



## Invité (7 Novembre 2010)

T'as une assistance juridique ?
Ca vaut peut être le coup de les mettre à l'épreuve, comme ton ordi est répertorié comme défaillant, y'a peut être moyen de forcer un peu la main à Apple (qui s'occupe de moins en moins de ses clients  )


----------



## simach (8 Novembre 2010)

Invité a dit:


> T'as une assistance juridique ?
> Ca vaut peut être le coup de les mettre à l'épreuve, comme ton ordi est répertorié comme défaillant, y'a peut être moyen de forcer un peu la main à Apple (qui s'occupe de moins en moins de ses clients&#8230;  )



Non mais n'importe quelle association de consommateurs pourrait faire l'affaire à priori ... 
Merci pour m'y avoir fait penser. Ca vaut aussi le coup de tenter cette option.


----------



## -oldmac- (8 Novembre 2010)

Salut, bah tu voit ... maintenant je sais pourquoi Apple à arrêter le programme de remplacement. 

Belle loterie 

On dit merci -oldmac-

Mais bon j'ai déjà poussez un coup de gueule sur le forum pour les iMac G5, pour mettre en place une pétition comme pour les iBook G4, mais bon personne n'a répondue, je ne pense pas que ce sera utile de toute façon avec plus de 1000 pétition les propriétaire d'iBookG4 ne sont arriver à rien donc ... Et encore moi le mien (d'iMac G5) n'est pas pris dans les modèle pris en charge

L'exemple du PC c'était pour dire que Apple se plante dans sa stratégie commerciale, elle fait fuire les utilisateur, et renouveleur de materiel potentiel.

Mais bon pour ton mac cherche pas change les condos et la vidéo reviendra pour presque rien en plus ...


----------



## iMacounet (8 Novembre 2010)

simach a dit:


> Non mais n'importe quelle association de consommateurs pourrait faire l'affaire à priori ...
> Merci pour m'y avoir fait penser. Ca vaut aussi le coup de tenter cette option.


La plus connue, UFC que choisir. 

Et en même temps forcer la main à Apple.


----------



## simach (10 Novembre 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> La plus connue, UFC que choisir.
> 
> Et en même temps forcer la main à Apple.



Lundi j'ai donc appelé Apple (2 fois) pour leur expliquer mon soucis. Je vous passe les détails ... ça a duré presque 3/4h pour au final m'entendre dire qu'ils étaient désolés mais qu'ils ne pouvaient rien faire pour moi ... En fait, je pense qu'ils étaient à 2 doigts faire un geste pour régler mon problème mais d'après eux, ils n'ont plus de carte mère en stock (j'ai eu confirmation de cela en appelant un des centres agréés Apple sur Nantes. La personne de ce centre a regardé s'il pouvait commander une carte mère et cela n'est plus possible). J'ai donc raccroché, plus dépité que jamais. Mais 5mn après avoir raccroché, le service technique Apple m'a rappelé pour me passer le service com. car ils voulaient quand même faire un geste en me proposant un e-coupon sur l'achat d'un produit Apple sur l'Apple Store (Mieux que rien mais ça ne règle pas mon pb ... je leurs ai répondu ... mais bon ... j'ai laissé tomber ...)
Ceci dit, j'attends toujours de recevoir ce fameux e-coupon sur ma messagerie ... je crois que je vais les rappeler lundi prochain sinon ... 

Ensuite, j'ai contacté UFC que choisir pour savoir comment procéder avec eux. 38 euros le ticket d'entrée juste pour obtenir un premier entretien avec une personne de l'UFC, j'ai réfléchi une journée et au final me suis dit que de toutes façons ... c'était mort pour forcer la main à Apple afin de changer ma carte mère. J'ai donc laissé tomber l'UFC.

En définitif, aujourd'hui j'ai trouvé un magasin d'électronique sur Nantes, qui accepte de regarder ma machine, me faire un devis gratuit des changements à effectuer concernant les condensateurs de la carte mère. Ils semblent qu'ils aient l'habitude d'effectuer ce genre de manip. Je crois que je vais donc m'en contenter le but étant qu'à Nöel, je puisse filer cet Imac à mon fils (en état de marche ... )

Je vous tiendrai au courant si l'opération sur la carte mère s'est correctement déroulée.

Merci encore pour vos réponses et conseils.


----------

